# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  National Robotics Engineering Center, Carnegie Mellon University, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Website - nrec.ri.cmu.edu/nrec

youtube.com/nationalrobotics

facebook.com/NationalRobotics

linkedin.com/company/national-robotics-engineering-center-nrec

National Robotics Engineering Center on Wikipedia

Director - Herman Herman

Projects:

DARPA LAGR Program

DRC Tartan Rescue Team

CHIMP, robot

----------


## Airicist

Obama at the National Robotics Engineering Center 

Uploaded on Jun 24, 2011

----------


## Airicist

President Obama Address from NREC 

Uploaded on Jun 30, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Black Knight 

Published on Jun 15, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 22, 2014

NREC Overview Video

----------


## Airicist

NREC Defense Market 

Published on Sep 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

NREC Energy Market 

Published on Sep 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

NREC Medical Market 

Published on Sep 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

NREC Mining Market 

Published on Sep 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

NREC Agriculture Market 

Published on Sep 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

UGV/UAV joint autonomy demonstration

Published on Feb 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

NREC: A simple formula

Published on Nov 1, 2017




> The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC) develops and matures robotics technologies and solutions from concept to commercialization. Our unique expertise places us at the forefront of unmanned ground vehicle design, autonomy, sensing and perception, machine learning, machine vision, operator assistance, 3D mapping and position estimation.

----------

